# The Gobi Desert, Dunhuang, Gansu, China



## davet4 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just sharing some pic's from my trip to the Gobi Desert. All these were taken hand held with a 5D mkIII and 24-105mm...what can i say, great place and a great camera


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 27, 2013)

Great photos, thanks for sharing a look at a part of the world I'd have a hard time seeing.

Jim


----------



## davet4 (Sep 30, 2013)

i am just luckily enough to be working here in China...many different things to photograph


----------

